# Why do white people like salt and vinegar flavored chips so much?



## Mr. Bung (Apr 23, 2021)

They love them as much as black people love fried chicken.

If you want some, you better find out when the chip vendor delivers to your store and grab a bag as soon as they hit the fucking shelf, or else whitey will get em' all.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Apr 23, 2021)

I don't, I hate them, those and pickled onion. Yuk!


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 23, 2021)

This is specifcally a white person thing? News to me.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Apr 23, 2021)

Idk me and my brother are both sandniggers and we'll always go for salt and vinegar over any other flavor unless there's one of the cool rare ones like chicken masala, I also wanna try ketchup flavor


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Apr 23, 2021)

Humans crave salt and oil. The vinegar has a bite to it. Its like eating something salty and spicy.
Niggers(and everyone else) like fried chicken because of the fat, wheat-based carbohydrates,and nicely textured protein.
Its just another heavy combination of things humans crave. More importantly: Why do mexicans put chili pepper in their candy?


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Apr 23, 2021)

Carbs are poison. Wouldn't even feed them to my pet nigger.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Apr 23, 2021)

The Scots invented fried chicken. Niggers should stop appropriating.

Salt and vinegar is a fun flavor, I can't explain it.


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Apr 23, 2021)

When I am with my fellow whites alone in the woods we use salt and vinny flavored chips to accompany our weekend ritual. We meet around a burning pit, roast hot dogs, drink beer, and discuss the rising cost of ammunition.




After conducting extensive field research with my team of white scientists, can confirm this is the greatest brand of salt&vinny


----------



## Leopold II of Belgium (Apr 23, 2021)

There's this one brand that has seasalt and apple vinegar and it's fucking great. Shame they keep removing it from shelves.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Apr 23, 2021)

Dante Alighieri said:


> The Scots invented fried chicken. Niggers should stop appropriating.


Coincidentally, I was recently told black culture in the southeastern US originated from the Scots and that European Americans in the south largely abandoned that culture.

I think these were the best I has as a teenager and I cannot find them anymore. They had a lot of vinegar.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 23, 2021)

Because they are the only chips my dad & brother wouldn't eat, so if I bought salt&vin chips they would get left alone. It came as an acquired taste. 

Wait does this mean I am actually mixed race?


----------



## gata (Apr 23, 2021)

mate I'm not white and I love salt and vinegar chips.

Also _*reeeeee stop assigning food to race reeeeeeeee*_


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Apr 23, 2021)

What is the appeal in them? They're fucking stinking


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 23, 2021)

I only eat my local brand of chips


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Apr 23, 2021)

you never lived until you've tried pickled cucumber and dill chips and cucumber sprite
yes, this is real


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 23, 2021)

Because they are a bitter and salty people.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 23, 2021)

Not sure I've seen that one, but now that I think about it, anyone I've ever met who also likes those baked potato chips is also white.


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 23, 2021)

Because they taste good?


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Apr 23, 2021)

Neigh said:


> Coincidentally, I was recently told black culture in the southeastern US originated from the Scots and that European Americans in the south largely abandoned that culture.
> 
> I think these were the best I has as a teenager and I cannot find them anymore. They had a lot of vinegar.
> View attachment 2111628



You are correct, but it hasn’t been abandoned, just appropriated and colonized by blacks.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Apr 23, 2021)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> you never lived until you've tried pickled cucumber and dill chips and cucumber sprite
> yes, this is realView attachment 2111635View attachment 2111636


Dill cheese, delicious cheese.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Apr 23, 2021)

They love them as much as black people love fried chicken.

If you want some, you better find out when the chip vendor delivers to your store and grab a bag as soon as they hit the fucking shelf, or else whitey will get em' all.


----------



## ClownBrew (Apr 23, 2021)

You see, the salt and the vinegar on the potatoes remind us of the bitter tears our people shed during the Potato Famine.


----------



## soy_king (Apr 23, 2021)

Do they? Well, I think they're gross, so I guess that definitively makes me not white.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Apr 23, 2021)

Cause Salt and Vinegar Crisps are class, but Cheese and Onion is slightly more popular here. 
Personally I like just plain salted crisps.


----------



## RussianParasite (Apr 23, 2021)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> you never lived until you've tried pickled cucumber and dill chips and cucumber sprite
> yes, this is realView attachment 2111635View attachment 2111636


Dill is the real hero of the spice world.

For all wypipo who like salt and vinegar chips, I highly recommend you try almonds with the same flavor. It has the added benefit of taking water away from Californians!


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Apr 23, 2021)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Cause Salt and Vinegar Crisps are class, but Cheese and Onion is slightly more popular here.
> Personally I like just plain salted crisps.


Ready salted is even worse than salt and vinegar, fuck me man. Crisps dont even taste like anything so if you get ready salted it's just salty.  Patch that fuck sake


----------



## Travoltron (Apr 23, 2021)

I hate them. It tastes like I'm eating battery acid and feels that way coming up.
The Brits are the ones that have been trying push this shit it the US for decades and sadly, the latest attempt seems to have caught on (some). The leading brands like Lays don't carry it, but other specialty brands do.

The Canucks unsuccessfully tried to push Ketchup flavored chips on us. It was not my favorite either, but I would take it over vinegar in an instant.


----------



## MaxPayne (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm an aryan super soldier and I think that shits nasty


----------



## Pixy (Apr 23, 2021)

Salt and vinegar flavouring has always been disgusting to me. It tastes different to actually putting salt and vinegar on chips, and not in a good way.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Apr 23, 2021)

I like just about anything that incorporates vinegar. Vinegar alone is not good though.


----------



## karz (Apr 23, 2021)

>why does racial group like X?
>if racial group likes X, does that also mean they also like Y?
Take it to /pol/.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Apr 23, 2021)

Travoltron said:


> I hate them. It tastes like I'm eating battery acid and feels that way coming up.
> The Brits are the ones that have been trying push this shit it the US for decades and sadly, the latest attempt seems to have caught on (some). The leading brands like Lays don't carry it, but other specialty brands do.
> 
> The Canucks unsuccessfully tried to push Ketchup flavored chips on us. It was not my favorite either, but I would take it over vinegar in an instant.


They're fuckin rotten aren't they, your tongue feels like you've been gargling acid

Edit: for the record I dont have anything against vinegar itself, I have salt and vinegar on my chippies and the stupid cunts usually put the salt on first then rinse it off with the vinegar, you put the vinegar on first you fucking idiot!


----------



## dreamworks face (Apr 23, 2021)

Tastes like white power.


----------



## User names must be unique (Apr 23, 2021)

CloacaRimjob said:


> Ready salted is even worse than salt and vinegar, fuck me man. Crisps dont even taste like anything so if you get ready salted it's just salty.  Patch that fuck sake


There's a brand in bongstan that is not "ready" salted, that is you have to take a out a packet of salt from in the bag and salt them yourself. can you imagine anything more hateful?

There's a supermarket brand of salt and vinegar kettle chips I buy that are so potent they literally burn the skin off the inside of your mouth and thick enough to cut you while chewing to increase that burning sensation I regularly pay to enjoy this abuse.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Apr 23, 2021)

User names must be unique said:


> There's a brand in bongstan that is not "ready" salted, that is you have to take a out a packet of salt from in the bag and salt them yourself. can you imagine anything more hateful?
> 
> There's a supermarket brand of salt and vinegar kettle chips that are so potent they literally burn the skin off the inside of your mouth and thick enough to cut you while chewing to increase that burning sensation I regularly pay to enjoy this abuse.


Yeah salt and shake they were a big thing years ago and they brought them back out recently to appeal to boomer's nostalgia but no cunt buys them since they're shite.

Potato crisps are fuckin gay anyway, real men eat wotsits, Nik naks and monster munch, only pedos eat salt n vinegar


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 23, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Not sure I've seen that one, but now that I think about it, anyone I've ever met who also likes those baked potato chips is also white.


I associate baked potatoe chips heavily with hipsters so that one is fitting.


----------



## User names must be unique (Apr 23, 2021)

CloacaRimjob said:


> Potato crisps are fuckin gay anyway, real men eat wotsits, Nik naks and monster munch, only pedos eat salt n vinegar


Wotsits are shit, the only good Nik'Naks were lemon and scampi which don't think they make anymore and the only good monster munch are pickled onion which is halfway to salt and vinegar anyway.


----------



## Loosey Goosey (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm black and actually prefer sneed and vinigger


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Apr 23, 2021)

User names must be unique said:


> Wotsits are shit, the only good Nik'Naks were lemon and scampi which don't think they make anymore and the only good monster munch are pickled onion which is halfway to salt and vinegar anyway.


You had me at the lemon and scampi nik naks, closest thing you can get to them now  is those little scampi Smith's crisps you normally get at pubs but you ruined it with the monster munch comment, can you remember when they brought out ice cream monster munch? Those were objectively SHITE!


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 23, 2021)

Ihate them yet I will eat them anyway sometimes.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 23, 2021)

I’m white as hell and I fucking hate salt and vinegar chips. You can have ‘em


----------



## Mr. Bung (Apr 23, 2021)

They love them as much as black people love fried chicken.

If you want some, you better find out when the chip vendor delivers to your store and grab a bag as soon as they hit the fucking shelf, or else whitey will get em' all.


----------



## Chocola (Apr 23, 2021)

I thought the joke was white people loving cheese flavour 
Is it stereotype about Koreans now?


----------



## Klaptrap (Apr 23, 2021)

Delicious sour goodness is almost as attractive to the white man as a plate of cheeses. 

Anyone like the Mexican "limon" Lays? That flavor is crack.


----------



## Wayneright (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm neither white nor a human but based on objective scanning and analysis I would recommend these.






You would think they are akin to Lays generic flavor. Instead what you get is the robust taste of actual potato, some salt and minimal grease. They are underrated.


----------



## lurk_moar (Apr 23, 2021)

It has a very tangy flavor to it.


----------



## Alcatraz (Apr 23, 2021)

Because sriracha chips give me a tummy ache.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 25, 2021)

Because they touch themselves at night.


----------



## furūtsu (Apr 25, 2021)

Because I like my chips how I like my dicks.


----------



## stares at error messages (Apr 25, 2021)

They are called crisps.


----------



## Travoltron (Apr 26, 2021)

I used to buy Wasabi flavored chips because nobody else liked them and I wouldn't have to share them. But since I was apparently the only one buying them, they stopped making them.


----------



## draggs (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm huwhite and I dont like salt and vinegar chips


----------



## Solid Snek (Apr 26, 2021)

Sage In All Fields said:


> Idk me and my brother are both sandniggers and we'll always go for salt and vinegar over any other flavor unless there's one of the cool rare ones like chicken masala, I also wanna try ketchup flavor


Hold up. there's Chicken Masala flavour?! WHERE


----------



## Unexpected Genitals (Apr 26, 2021)

I used to love salt and vinegar chips until I ate too many of them at once and suddenly the flavor started putting me off. Sour cream & onion is where it's at though.


----------



## Idiotron (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm only 3/4 cracker so I guess my 1/4 oppressed minority took charge in this department because I hate salt & vinegar chips.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 26, 2021)

Kettle seasalt and vinny-chan chippu is superior to all chippu-kuns


----------



## RiftKitten (Apr 26, 2021)

I feel pickle chips (and everything else) have taken over this. Although a pickle AND salt and vinegar chips tastes sinfully delicious.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Apr 27, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> Hold up. there's Chicken Masala flavour?! WHERE


You usually find it in corner shops, looks like this


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Apr 27, 2021)

The thought of them literally makes my saliva glands wince. Not a fan.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm white as a motherfucker, can confirm salt and vinegar is the best flavour. Not Kettle Chips though, they're sharp enough to give you a clef palate or gaping wounds on the roof of your mouth. 

I'm not sure if they're sold in the states or continental Europe, but McCoy's make some damn good crisps here in Bongland. There was also a brand called Brannigan's, though I haven't seen that for at least ten years. Walker's (or Lay's) is good, but I feel like they've adulterated the flavours over the years, not to mention made the bags smaller and faggier. Seabrook too, more an 'old school' brand, makes some killer crisps, though I don't see those much now either. 



stares at error messages said:


> They are called crisps.



Yes they are.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Apr 27, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> I'm white as a motherfucker, can confirm salt and vinegar is the best flavour. Not Kettle Chips though, they're sharp enough to give you a clef palate or gaping wounds on the roof of your mouth.
> 
> I'm not sure if they're sold in the states or continental Europe, but McCoy's make some damn good crisps here in Bongland. There was also a brand called Brannigan's, though I haven't seen that for at least ten years. Walker's (or Lay's) is good, but I feel like they've adulterated the flavours over the years, not to mention made the bags smaller and faggier. Seabrook too, more an 'old school' brand, makes some killer crisps, though I don't see those much now either.
> 
> ...


Brannigans were top tier, the roast beef and mustard would burn your nostrils like real Colman's if you ate too much and the pork n pickle ones were good too, it had pickle but had the pork too so your not just eating acid.

It's lamentable that all that the good crisps are being discontinued yet the rubbish ones remain.

One of the biggest mysteries to me is why they got rid of the walkers (lays) barbecue in the black bag, those were the best walkers. Every time a multibag got dished out back in the day those were always the first to go. Then they just discontinued them and years later bought out barbecue flavour but they weren't as good. Came in a really dark purple packet and tasted completely different.


----------



## Frofo Baggis (May 2, 2021)

These are god tier in my country.


----------

